# Grisoft makers of AVG buy Ewido



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

For you Tech-Heads...

I was surfing though some older data and I missed this a few weeks ago but for you security analysts this is interesting as AVG can now offer Ewido's anti-malware abilitys in it's software.



> GRISOFT, the firm behind AVG anti-virus, has acquired anti-malware firm Ewido Networks for an unspecified amount. The deal allows GRISOFT to add protection against spyware and adware to its existing line of antivirus and firewall products.


http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/04/19/security_consolidation/


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i wonder if that was what ms's 20 million was for


----------



## Mike.H (May 14, 2006)

Good for Grisoft! Ewido Anti Malware is a great product, it will be interesting to see a "AVG Internet Security" product with the existing AV & FW, alongside the great anti spyware etc..would be a product I'd consider buying...


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

So what's the upshot of this. I have Ewido installed, as well as AVG. Are they they same now ? Can/should I get rid of one ? If so, which one ?


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

Ewido is now AVG AntiSpyware 7.5, Grisoft acquired Ewido a while ago.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Girderman, you should uninstall Ewido - it's no longer supported anyway.


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Glas, that was my question.

Too bad, I liked the way Ewido looked and ran . . .


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

AVG AS is really just Ewido with a new paint job - it's more or less the same app.


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

Yes, but is AVG AS FREE like Ewido was ?


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Girderman said:


> Yes, but is AVG AS FREE like Ewido was ?


Yes....it's one reason why we use it in helping the members here...that, plus it's very effective.

Some features will time out after trial period, just like Ewido. Real time protection, and auto updates.

http://free.grisoft.com/doc/20/lng/us/tpl/v5

http://www.ewido.net/en/download/


----------

